# Cheapest Office Rent in HK



## debrajonso (Jul 9, 2014)

As you may know, HK isn't exactly the cheapest place to live. I'm having a hard time trying to sustain my rather new business because the rent is just too high....Even for co-working spaces (which i'm at right now, in Wanchai), my budget is barely keeping my bank account from dipping into the red. Does anyone have any recommendations of cheap offices to rent? Hopefully near Central/ Sheung Wan. Thanks!


----------



## danielmiller9229 (May 26, 2014)

Don't we all want to find the cheapest deals with the best quality!  I don't know how much you pay at the coworking space in Wanchai, but I know that Wynd coworking space near LKF/SOHO has a HK$2,000 per month startup package there for businesses under 1 year old. Not sure if it's the cheapest office to rent in HK, but it sounds pretty affordable to me.


----------



## maryknoll (Mar 30, 2014)

Co-working spaces seems the cheapest way to go which can also offer you some flexibility in terms of length of contract. Otherwise if you don't need a physical office yet, you can sit down a couple of hours in the many coffeeshops we have across town?


----------

